# 7x14 Dro Length??



## Sitting on Blocks Racing (Mar 7, 2015)

I added a 6" Accuremote DRO to my Grizzly cross slide.   Now I'm trying to decide what length to add to the bed.   A 12" may be short but the next size is 24" and will obviously be way too long and have to be trimmed.

What are you guys putting on your 14" lathes?


----------



## davidh (Mar 8, 2015)

they trim very easily. . .


----------



## Sitting on Blocks Racing (Mar 8, 2015)

That's fine but if I don't have to spend an extra $20 that would be great.   8)


----------



## davidh (Mar 9, 2015)

from me the difference between 12 & 24 is $10 in igaging, there are  no more accuremotes except in quill mounts.   now they are called absolute and 12" is 66 bucks & 24" is 100 bucks


----------



## Sitting on Blocks Racing (Mar 9, 2015)

Well I already bought one Accuremote and watch then to match.


----------

